# Gentrification: When Black neighborhoods become White - comedian makes video commentary



## editor (Dec 1, 2013)

"How do you know when your 'hood's been gentrified? Micheal Che will tell you."



I rather enjoyed this.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 1, 2013)

Negroes talking about Gouda and Fiji water, like middle class white people. Wha' ain't they talkin' 'bout chitlins and fried chicken?

It's a laugh riot. 

[Fuckin Negroes, puttin on airs and all. Get back to the ghetto, y'all.]


----------



## Fuchs66 (Dec 1, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Negroes talking about Gouda and Fiji water, like middle class white people. Wha' ain't they talkin' 'bout chitlins and fried chicken?


What's wrong with chitlins and fried chicken?


----------



## Casually Red (Dec 1, 2013)

whats a chitlin ....and wtf is Fiji water for that matter


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 1, 2013)

Fuchs66 said:


> What's wrong with chitlins and fried chicken?



I don't know about chitlins; but I eat fried chickent maybe every other day. Actually no, half of that is roasted chicken. But chicken every other day.

If not more.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 1, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> whats a chitlin


Nothing, what's a chitlin with you?


----------



## Casually Red (Dec 1, 2013)

your chittling me of

bluudd


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 1, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> whats a chitlin ....and wtf is Fiji water for that matter



Water in an expensive bottle.







Like Ty Nant


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 1, 2013)

I bought a bottle of Ty Nant once. It tasted just like water.


----------



## Casually Red (Dec 1, 2013)

they dont have that stuff round here . Probably because theres no black people.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 1, 2013)

You know you've arrived as a Negro when you  wash your chicken down with Ty Nant.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 1, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> they dont have that stuff round here . Probably because theres no black people.



No chicken??!!


----------



## Casually Red (Dec 1, 2013)

darn tootin


----------



## Sweet FA (Dec 1, 2013)

Do you like chitlin?

I don't know, I've never chittled.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Dec 1, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I don't know about chitlins; but I eat fried chickent maybe every other day. Actually no, half of that is roasted chicken. But chicken every other day.
> 
> If not more.


Chitlins (chitterlings) are great the pig version of tripe 
E2A Fiji water is a waste of money


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 2, 2013)

Fuchs66 said:


> Chitlins (chitterlings) are great the pig version of tripe
> E2A Fiji water is a waste of money



I don't like tripe, either.

I agree about the water.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Dec 2, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I don't like tripe, either.
> 
> I agree about the water.


Pfffft lovely food 

Best chitterlings I've had so far were in Serbia


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 2, 2013)

I had cold tripe in a Taiwanese restaurant. I reckon that's quite genteel


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 2, 2013)

Mostly I don't like how it looks. It looks to me like organic pasta crossed with an octopus.


----------

